# [Big Cartel] Can I have a different layout on my home page and another on the other pages



## fmpclothing (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, I'm want to set up a totally different layout for the home page of my Big Cartel site. I plan on putting a slideshow there and nav but leave the rest of the pages in the "Sexy" theme. Is this possible?


----------



## bulldogguitars (Sep 18, 2012)

I checked out your site and liked the layout you have. Who or what did you use. We are getting ours going and I need something different. By the way great looking items you carry.


----------

